# What will CSA do with no named father on birth cert



## Ju_bubbs

I've just had a txt from FOB, saying he doesn't believe the baby is his. I know it is 100% his, but obviously he is not going to admit to that so his name wont be on the birth certificate, so when it comes to CSA, what will they do?

I know if the fathers name is on the birth certificate they tell the father either they have to provide dna evidence if they deny they're the father, or its tough Will the same apply with no name on the certificate, or will he get away with it!?


----------



## scottishgal89

he wont get away with it.
they will contact him after you apply and if he says he doesnt think lo is his then he will need to do a dna test threw the doctors. if he is the dad- he has to pay for it, if hes not the dad- they pay for it.
if he is proven to be the dad whether on bc or not he has to then pay maintenance.
however some guys are difficult- quit jobs to get a job thats cash in hand, etc.
if he doesnt give csa the money out of bank account they go right to his employer and its taken from his pay
:flower:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

thank you! I'm not sure if I'll get anything off him anyway, he's on disabilty benefits for a bad knee, altho theres nothing wrong with it! Will they take money from his benefits?


----------



## expecting09

I've just been through all this got the results back yesterday :happydance:

But scottishgal banged the nail right on the head. If you apply to the CSA they will ring FOB and if he denies it, they will get back in touch with you asking if your happy to go ahead with a DNA test, if FOB doesn't go for his part of the DNA test they will automatically presume that he is the father, whether or not he is on the birth certificate x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh thats brilliant!! He thinks he's going to get away with it by redfusing to put his name on the certificate:haha:


----------



## expecting09

It makes me laugh when they think they are getting off scot free lol.

As for your question up there ^^^ missed it before :dohh: I know if they are on Jobseekers they have to pay £5 a week, not sure about the other benefits though


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ahh fiver a week is better than nothing! It'll piss him off just as much whetehr its a quid a wek or 50 quid a week :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah he will still eventually be made to pay! it does delay it all though, not sure if ots stoll 5 a week for disability, but if nothing wrong with his knee id report him to jobcentre :) x


----------



## lousielou

Gosh, he sounds like a pratt :(


----------



## mommy43

its 5 pound but mine is fortnightly as thats how often jsa is paid dont think they can touch the actual disability money but he must be getting income support so they'll take it out of that each time its paid


----------



## Ju_bubbs

purpledahlia said:


> Yeah he will still eventually be made to pay! it does delay it all though, not sure if ots stoll 5 a week for disability, but if nothing wrong with his knee id report him to jobcentre :) x

Yes I intend to!



lousielou said:


> Gosh, he sounds like a pratt :(

Yes, unfortunately so! Shame I realised slightly too late!


----------



## BunnyFace

If DNA proves the baby is his then he has to pay CSA. If he refuses it will just be taken out of his account by a direct debit that he can't control (this is what happened when my dad didnt pay for my and my sisters) :)


----------



## BunnyFace

And im pretty sure if you put in a claim asap and he's proved to be the father he'll have to pay arrears from the date of the claim if not the date of birth.


----------



## purpledahlia

They dont backdate anymore unfortunately, Im not getting anything from FOB atm and i started the claim 3 or 4 months ago and during this whole time its not being counted as arrears. :(


----------



## WhiteGeisha

hey

If his name is not on BC then they will right to him as ask if he is the dad - if he denies it they will arrange a DNA test. He does not need to be on the BC.

I have a feeling my LO's dad is going to say this when he/she is born just to be difficult and to delay me getting any money - he lives abroad with the army so not sure how they will carry out a DNA so I think he knows that will potentially delay things. If he does I will laugh because not only will it test come back 100% he is the dad (which he knows it will anyway) he will have to pay me backdated child support as well as £250 for the test (which is not needed in the first place).

The CSA website is really helpful hun - have you checked it out?

x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yeah, ive just read through it all! Didnt think of that! Ive also emailed all the info to him aswell so now he knows he wont get away with it im hoping he'll jus admit being the father when the time comes, rather than pay for a dna test which he knows will come back 100% positive!


----------



## lou_w34

He will have to pay, no matter what, it doesntr matter if his name is or isnt on the BC!

Basically what everyone else said lol =D

xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yes I got an email from them, I basically asked them the same thing to double check what I read on their website, and they sent a real long replying explaining it all... so I've forwarded it straight to him haha!! That will wipe the smile off his face!
Tahnks for all your help ladies :)


----------

